# Broken/Bloody Quills



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm a new hedgehog owner and the little guy has only been here a few days so we're still settling. I am darn proud though, I can hold him without a blanket or gloves now, even though he's usually huffing and popping the whole time! I just hold him on his back (rolled) in one hand, and then set my finger right where his nose is so he can smell me and anytime he peeks out, I gently rub my finger along his nose/forehead. He seems to be getting a lot more used to me!

Anyway, I've noticed that he has a broken/bent quill on his brow quills, with small spots of dried blood/scab around two or three quills. His skin also seems very dry. Should I do something special, or is it just time for an oatmeal bath? Thanks!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Naturally Bent quills are normal but if they were bent from like an impact to break them then I would first look around his cage to see what couldve caused it. 

Also how old is he? Im not sure how common it is but I heard sometimes they can bleed from quilling when their sharp quills come through their sensative skin.


----------



## Mikolaj (Oct 23, 2008)

I just got him from a friend of mine. He's not quite a year old. As I've only had him a couple of days, today was the first day I was able to handle him enough to notice it. I thought maybe he's quilling, since he is SO sensitive to being touched at all (was ok with me rubbing my finger on his nose and forehead) but as soon as you lay your hand gently on his back, he starts popping and won't stop. However, I realize this could also be completely normal due to the new environment. I don't have much idea what quilling looks like, just noticed the bent fore quill with the spot of scabbed blood at the base and very dry flaky skin on his "scalp".


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

If you peak between the quills to you see little quills poking through the skin?

Ive notice the sensativity to touch can also be caused from mites irratating certain spots.. Is he itching at all?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How many bent quills does he have? Perhaps he could have bent them somehow and caused an injury. 

Mites can cause orange crustiness around the base of the quills and broken off quills but I've not heard about mites causing bent quills. Bacterial infections can also cause blood around the base of the quill.

Nutritional deficiencies can cause the quills to be brittle causing them to bend and break easier. Can you post a picture?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Before he left I have him a bath a checked him over and he was totally fine.
Check his cage maybe it isnt safe and something might be harming him.
I can give you some stuff for a special oatmeal bath that should help the dryness.
But hogs skin is usually dry and not very moist


----------

